# Casting Lessons



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can find a fly casting instructor that can help me with my fly casting. I picked up fly fishing last year but still am what i would consider a weak caster. Just was looking for someone to help me out that doesnt charge a ton of money. Thanks, Chad


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know of at least one casting instructor that frequents these boards, we'll see if he chimes in. I'm not sure how close he is to you.... 

What exactly are the issues you're experiencing?


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just feel like my casts just dont have much power to them, i notice when i cast streamers that my flies tend to hit the water as i make my back cast. I think my problem could be i dont wait for the rod load up but im not completely sure. Just would like to have someone who knows what their doing take a look and see what my issues are is all.


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Chad, maybe I can help you a bit. If your cast is striking the water behind you on your backcast, one of two things (or both) are occuring. When you complete your stroke on your backcast, your rod tip should still be on the upswing, or in other words rising. Think of it as wherever your rod tip ends at the end of the stroke, your fly line will also go that way. So, if you finish your stroke with your rod heading down towards the water behind you, the line will follow it that way. If you finish the power stroke with your rod (and tip) high and still rising, it will go high and stay off the water. Try to paint a straight line from the point you start the cast directly to the spot where the cast ends. Sometimes using to much wrist action will make your backcast follow a downward path too. Try keeping your wrist stable(like it has a cast on it) throughout the power stroke and use your arm and shoulder muscles. Finally, if you hesitate too long between the back cast and the beginning of the forward stroke, your fly line will fall and may hit the water. If this seems confusing just try to envision painting that straight line(as opposed to an arcing motion) on your backcast. Oh yeah, always start the backcast with your rod tip almost touching the water thus removing slack.
Good luck...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

When casting streamers you should not have a leader/tippet length of 7 1/2 ft. The shorter the better. Having the right line is key also.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, I am an instructor and guide, send me a pm and maybe we can hook up and I can help you out. I work in a local shop in Cinci. I live in Maineville. If your not close by I can send you some info that would help out or I can call you and talk you through it, no charge for that


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ChadPro67 said:


> I just feel like my casts just dont have much power to them, i notice when i cast streamers that my flies tend to hit the water as i make my back cast. I think my problem could be i dont wait for the rod load up but im not completely sure. Just would like to have someone who knows what their doing take a look and see what my issues are is all.




2 things. Keep your rod swinging from 10 & 2...

and learn to double haul.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

FYI the instructor I talk to is in Shelby, about 1.5 hours away. You're probably better off trying to locate other fishermen in your area who are willing to help, free of charge. I'd start @ the local fly shop.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Is there a possibility that you can come to Wooster, Ohio tonite, say ~6:00, for the regular monthly meeting of the Clearfork Chapter of TU? Maybe I can build on "striperrams" tips and help you out.
I teach for the ODNR in their "Learn to Flyfish" program that the Castailia facility. In fact was just there Saturday for a Wounded Warrior/Healing Waters event.
















Cheers,
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

There ya go Chad, make it happen!


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for everyones help, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Chad,

My name is Owen Murphy I own a guiding company in Cleveland and am always interested in helping people figure out this great sport. If you want to check out our website at ohiosteelheaddrifters.com and feel you would like to set up a lesson that would be great. We could meet down in the metroparks on the water/grass and work out the little stuff. Shoot me a pm or email if your interested. 

Thanks Owen


----------

